# VST basket query



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

They have 2 types, ridged and ridgeless... So what's the score?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Most recommend ridgeless. Trying to remember why but minds gone blank. Sorry!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

One clicks in and remains very secure difficult to remove. The other slides in and out easily but wont fall out


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> One clicks in and remains very secure difficult to remove. The other slides in and out easily but wont fall out


Ah right, thank you very much


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

SmnByt said:


> They have 2 types, ridged and ridgeless... So what's the score?


One has a ridge, the other, eh....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want ridgeless - you have a choice of VST or LaMarzocco Strada. They are made in the same factory being a collaboration between both companies. The LM Strada come with the same guarantee of quality and a certificate. LM Strada are slightly cheaper than VST. If you do opt for LM Strada be careful to make sure that's what you're getting and not LM stock baskets which are not the same.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you want ridgeless - you have a choice of VST or LaMarzocco Strada. They are made in the same factory being a collaboration between both companies. The LM Strada come with the same guarantee of quality and a certificate. LM Strada are slightly cheaper than VST. If you do opt for LM Strada be careful to make sure that's what you're getting and not LM stock baskets which are not the same.


Strada baskets are slightly different sizes - 14 and 17 versus 15 and 18.

JP


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The Systemic Kid

Was trying to find some info you previously posted about VST baskets, on another thread but couldn't find it, describing the difference between ridged and ridgeless. Found it very useful. Do you know the one I'm referring to? Believe you explained about some people use a visible line inside the basket to check if they've tamped flat even though that is not the purpose of the line?


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

jjprestidge said:


> Strada baskets are slightly different sizes - 14 and 17 versus 15 and 18.
> 
> JP


 they're the same basket. The strada baskets are the same as ridged vst baskets, the difference in size is a labelling one, not a physical one.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Chockymonster said:


> they're the same basket. The strada baskets are the same as ridged vst baskets, the difference in size is a labelling one, not a physical one.


Interesting - didn't know that.

Jp


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone able to confirm what size VST basket I have please, it has following printed on the outside:

VST-17-3050r

M999980037599


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

18 gram vst


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thought so but wasn't 100%. Cheers coffeechap


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm trying to find the info I read but can't ...

Example

Strada basket 14g has nominal dose recommendation of plus 2g - giving it 14-16 g

Vst 15 g has nominal dose recommendations of +/- 1 g so 14-16 g ....

Here is a copy and paste version from another forum ( thanks again to Andy Schecter )

"


My ( Andy Shecter ) understanding is as follows:

All the baskets were designed by VST.

All the baskets are manufactured using similar technology.

Every VST and Strada basket is scanned for quality control (size and uniformity of holes, combined hole area, circularity, quality of hole size distribution, centeredness of perforated area, etc).

VST baskets must pass imaging tests with a higher quality score (tighter tolerances) than Strada baskets.

Advanced Precision baskets are not scanned, so their quality can vary. In fact, there is no way to tell if the basket meets any specification w/o imaging it. *

VST baskets have different hole patterns compared to LM.

VST baskets have different side taper profiles and radii compared to LM (to allow pucks to knock out more easily).

VST baskets hold tighter inside diameter tolerances compared to LM, for more consistent fit to a fixed tamper size.

VST baskets are warranted for one year against all defects (I don't know what the LM warranty is).

VST offers a 20g size, which is the official basket for the WBC, USBC regionals, UKBC, etc.

VST offers both ridged and ridge-less styles of all sizes."


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I think the thinking behind ridged Vs ridgeless is ridged is better if you dont swap the baskets around often, where as ridgeless is better if you do swap the baskets around often.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I like the ridge on my basket ( i know dose straight into that pf not the basket ) as the ridge gives me an even clearer visual indicator of whether my tamp is level ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ridgeless preference for me. I remove the basket every time I dial-in.

At home I remove the basket for dosing too.


----------



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

I use the ridgeless ones and they hold well in a E61 portafilter even when knocking a puck out.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A batch of 18g VSTs was printed with 17g in error

Most of these were returned to the UK distributor at the time but some remain in the wild


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Glenn said:


> A batch of 18g VSTs was printed with 17g in error
> 
> Most of these were returned to the UK distributor at the time but some remain in the wild


Mine states 17g on the rim of the ridge but when I posted up the other numbers printed on the side of the basket coffeechap said mine is a 18g. Your info above explains why.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Will become a collector's item in years to come


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Mine states 17g on the rim of the ridge but when I posted up the other numbers printed on the side of the basket coffeechap said mine is a 18g. Your info above explains why.


horray i got something right


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> horray i got something right


Knowledgable on so many front!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> The Systemic Kid
> 
> Was trying to find some info you previously posted about VST baskets, on another thread but couldn't find it, describing the difference between ridged and ridgeless. Found it very useful. Do you know the one I'm referring to? Believe you explained about some people use a visible line inside the basket to check if they've tamped flat even though that is not the purpose of the line?


Only just seen this. Don't recall referring to a visible line inside the basket. A ridged basket will give you a reference point. Best way to ensure a level puck is to use a tamper whose upper ridge sits pretty flush with the top of the portafilter basket. You then position your thumb and first finger on the tamp's upper ridge so you can feel the portafilter basket - gives great feedback when you revolve the tamp whether you're level or not.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> The Systemic Kid
> 
> Was trying to find some info you previously posted about VST baskets, on another thread but couldn't find it, describing the difference between ridged and ridgeless. Found it very useful. Do you know the one I'm referring to? Believe you explained about some people use a visible line inside the basket to check if they've tamped flat even though that is not the purpose of the line?


That boots who does that


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Have said something similar also on a previous thread, the ridge or "outy" helps me to visibly see if tamping level although also do TSK's thumb and forefinger ( the Torr TI sits higher than the top of the basket no matter whether 15, 18, 20 or 22). Keep ordering ridged but them do use a naked portafilter primarily so no issues of popping out .

John


----------

